# $ acpi ; battery perc: decreases after 2 days of uptime

## sevenfourk

hi fellas!  wanted to check with you guys.  I got lenovo edge 330, and interesting question regarding acpi showing up battery percentage: after 2 or more days of uptime the percentage goes from 100% -->> 99% and state becames like this: "Battery 0: Unknown, 99%".  I wonder if this is normal or maybe I could have forgot some modules to compile?  Thanks

----------

## sevenfourk

On my old lenovo v570 (onboard was Debian testing) I got the same issue.  Sometimes perc. was even lower than 99%.  Sometime after reboot the acpi state came back to normal, like:

```
gentoo boot # acpi 

Battery 0: Full, 100%

gentoo boot #

```

----------

## sevenfourk

Not really sure, but could that be the cause if I compiled acpi modules directly into kernel? (on my lenovo e330 -- Gentoo)

----------

## cwr

Batteries loose maximum capacity with time, though I wouldn't expect the effect

to show over a couple of days.  To know exactly what is going on check the

/sys/power (???) entries directly.  They will give you current charge, maximum

charge, and maximum design charge and lots of other stuff.

Will

----------

